# Tow a 1989 Mercedes 190E w/automatic



## spalmacin (Aug 17, 2001)

Does anyone know if it's possible to tow a 1989 Mercedes 190E (auto transmission) with all four wheels down without having to modify the 190E's transmission?  My wife has her heart set on a Class C but still wants to get out and do some sight-seeing.
--
Thanks,


Al Spalmacin


----------

